
Ask HN: How often do you write custom SQL reports at your job? - cspags
At the last startup company I worked at as a backend dev, I was frequently asked to build SQL queries for the marketing, operations, and customer service teams. Typically, they would then dump the results into a spreadsheet and build charts or dashboards there.<p>I&#x27;m curious if you&#x27;ve experienced this as well, or does your startup just use a BI tool like Looker or Tableau for this?<p>I really enjoy writing SQL, but I&#x27;m not sure how marketable of a skill it is with all of the data analysis tools that are out there. Thanks!
======
jimrhods23
I've used SQL in every job/contract I've had in the last 10 years in different
flavors. It's definitely a marketable skill.

